

We just launched NewsBasis. What do you think? - jbr
http://newsbasis.com/?source=hn

======
jbr
I've been working on this for around six months. It's just two of us at this
point.

Check out the coverage in the NYT [1] and RWW [2]. I'd really love your
feedback, suggestions, etc. Thanks!

\--

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/02/business/media/02startup.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/02/business/media/02startup.html?_r=2&ref=media)

[2]
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/newsbasis_connecting_jo...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/newsbasis_connecting_journalists_and_pr_in_new_ways.php)

